# Office 365 >  >  Remove OneStream XF from sheet

## BADebbie

Is there a way to not have the OneStream XF from coming up on the right side of my sheet every time I open a sheet? I'm tired of closing it every time.

----------


## BadlySpelledBuoy

It's third party software.  Ask your network admin about stopping it running on startup.

BSB

----------

